# Packet loss mit Guten Ping oO



## Painxx (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,
ich habe ein großes Problem seit einer gewissen Zeit:

Packet LOSS trotz guten Ping in Spielen 

Ich spiele ziemlich viel Crysis Wars in Ligen und in Funwars etc und stellte fest, dass ich trotz guten Ping (40-60) + lagfreien Server selber lags bekomme. D.h. Gegner meinen ich teleportiere...
An FPS kann es nicht liegen, da ich auf low + 19 zoll auf maps wie PoolDay_v2 über 150-200 fps hab. 
Ich habe noch festgestellt, dass dieses Problem auch in Spielen wie CoD4 oder CSS vorkommt. Dann schaute ich mich um und fand heraus, dass es 100% Packet loss ist. Die Frage ist nun, wie ich es beheben kann?

Ich benutze Wlan <- FritzBox <- Strato DSL2000 

Kann mir bitte jmd. helfen? Es wäre toll, falls ja


----------



## taks (31. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht einmal einen anderen WLAN-Kanal auswählen.


----------



## Painxx (31. Mai 2009)

und das macht man an der Fritzbox oder muss ich es an meinem PC machen, da die Fritzbox mit anderem pc verbunden ist und sich im anderen zimmer befindet


----------



## midnight (2. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe auch eine Fritzbox und bin mit Wlan dran. Und es kommt in regelmäßigen Abständen vor, dass es ruckelt (inklusive Packetloss etc.). Aber das kommt halt regelmäßig alle paar Minuten ein paar Sekunden lang. Teste mal, ob du das Packetloss mim Kabel immer noch hast.

so far


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Juni 2009)

Ich habe über Monate versucht mit allen möglichen Tricks (Kanalwechsel, Repeater, externe Antenne) Spass am Online-Spielen mit WLan für meine Freundin zu ermöglichen (ihr PC steht im anderen Zimmer, nur ca. 5 m vom Router entfernt). 

Schließlich habe ich doch die Bohrmaschine gezückt, ein paar nette Löcher gebohrt, einen Kabelkanal unauffällig an die Decke gepappt und bin zur LAN-Leitung zurückgekehrt, wie ich es bei mir sofort gemacht habe. 

WLan und schnelle Shooter harmonieren nicht - Sagt sogar meine Freundin, die nicht auf Kabelkanäle steht.


----------



## dot (2. Juni 2009)

Jap, bitte mal probieren, ob das Problem auch mit einem LAN-Kabel auftritt, dann kann man ja weitersehen. Dazu muss man ja nicht sofort etwas Bohren


----------



## 0815klimshuck (11. Juni 2009)

... ich würd doch gleich boren, wenn nicht sogar die ganze wand weghauen hehe...

verleg das KABELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------

